# I'm pissed!!!...Now help me out!



## 24jg3520 (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, after spending lots of time here researching and at my local bike SHOPS, I narrowed my choice for my first road bike (555), especially after finding a great closeout price ($1989) on an '07 complete Ultegra build at Jenson (which is about 50 miles away). So, after months of begging and pleading, I finally convinced my wife, who gives me the okay yesterday. Well, I call Jenson yesterday to have them hold the bike because I'm on my way and they tell me they have one left in my size (M) and there is a customer already there looking at it. He tells me to call back in an hour, which I do and then they tell me the guy looking at it when I first called bought the bike. Great!!! So now I'm pissed as I could not get the wife convinced one day earlier (it took me months to convince her) and on the road with the new bike. 

So here's the dilemna. Since I convinced her of that particular bike, that is the budget she has alloted and there is now way I'm going to find anything comparable at that price point. The only thing I've found was an Orbea Onix for a couple hundred more (which I haven't ridden and can't find much info on). I've also test ridden a Felt Z-35, Roubaix and looked at a carbon Bianchi 928 C2C for around the same price. But, my heart was with the LOOK. So if any of you know where I can find a deal on a 555 even close to the Jenson price, please let me know. I am going to call the San Diego area LOOK dealers to see if any of them have any in stock. I will also try to see if my preferred LBS (ie bikes in Murrieta, CA) can get their rep to get one in (perhaps a transfer from another store or something). Maybe Chas can help there. If not, I will have to find something else, since the weather has been great and I'm very eager to hit the road and start logging miles. 

On another note, the Jenson rep calls me back and says he was a couple 555 in the 105 group build for $1700 and change in size small only. I'm wondering if this will fit me. I went to another LBS after the bad news and got fitted on a size 52 Madone. That LBS told me the reach and overall size was perfect. I can't figure out and compare the geometry between the 555 and Madone and wondering if the small will fit or will I be too cramped. My other preferred LBS (mentioned above) told me the M Look would be a better size because of my measurements (508, short legs and long torso). But now I'm wondering if I can get the S to work. Still, a couple hundred less with inferior wheelset, pedals and group than the Ultegra bike. Whatever, I missed the boat. Sorry for the ramble, I had to vent. :mad2: 

JG


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

"Honey, I missed the sale because of your indecision, now it's going to cost more. If you agree with me faster next time we'll save some money." Then take your pillow to the couch. 

I have to believe someone has a 2007 out there somewhere. You make the calls. When you find it, have Jensen get it for you. Chances are good whoever has it wants to get rid of it. Here's a start-

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="Look+555"+bike&btnG=Google+Search


I'm not sure if I'd 'settle,' especially if you're concerned about fit.


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

California L33 is right. Don't get a small frame just out of convenience. You are investing some good money into a bike so make sure you get something that fits you properly.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

wArden said:


> California L33 is right. Don't get a small frame just out of convenience. You are investing some good money into a bike so make sure you get something that fits you properly.


True, but if he fits a 52cm Madone, the small 555 might actually be the correct size for him. When I was working in a shop, I fit a 56cm Trek and now ride a medium LOOK. Maybe if you can post your fit measurements someone like C-40 could get you dialed in on the correct size LOOK.

In the San Diego area, I would recommend trying Hi-Tech Bikes, B & L Bike and Sport, and Rock & Road Cyclery.

*[email protected]*


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*A different kind of PO'ed*

I got my Look 555 about 3 weeks ago and its way too stiff for me. I only read the reviews and didn't do a test ride. My fault entirely. I've bought other bikes through different sources and enjoyed the different feels of most of them but this Look just beats me up. This is my seventh carbon bike so I do have something to compare it to. If you were here in Santa Cruz we could do a trade!


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I got my Look 555 about 3 weeks ago and its way too stiff for me. I only read the reviews and didn't do a test ride.


Do you have different wheels, tires, or inflation presuure than you've been riding on the other bikes? It might make a difference.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*fit differences..*

About the only difference in fit between a 2005 51cm (small) LOOK 555 and a 2008 Madone 4.5 is a 10mm shorter head tube on the LOOK. Whether that is a problem depends on how the Madone was setup when tested and how honest the seller was about it's fit. The 53cm LOOK would have a 10mm taller head tube than the Madone and require one size shorter stem. 

If you were fit on an older Madone, the head tube may have been shorter than the 2008 model. Trek made quite few changes to the new bike's geometry.

If you're 5'-8" tall with short legs, the smaller size would probably fit fine, but I could say more if I had an accurate cyling inseam or an accurate saddle height and some idea of how much saddle to handlebar drop can be tolerated. At your height, short legs often means a cycling inseam of only 80-81cm and a saddle height of only 70-71cm. 

I'm 2 inches shorter, but have long legs (83cm) with a 73-74cm saddle height. I ride a small sized LOOK 585, since I can tolerate a lot of saddle to handlebar drop. The medium size would have too much reach and require a too-short stem.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've tried Easton Circuits and Mavic ES's and have lowered the pressure a little. Its an awesome climbing bike but the ride over the alligators is rough. I'm still gonna keep playing with it.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I've tried Easton Circuits and Mavic ES's and have lowered the pressure a little. Its an awesome climbing bike but the ride over the alligators is rough. I'm still gonna keep playing with it.


What do you weigh, and what pressure do you run in the tires?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I got my Look 555 about 3 weeks ago and its way too stiff for me. I only read the reviews and didn't do a test ride. My fault entirely. I've bought other bikes through different sources and enjoyed the different feels of most of them but this Look just beats me up. This is my seventh carbon bike so I do have something to compare it to. If you were here in Santa Cruz we could do a trade!


 I just bought a Cervelo Soloist Team (aluminum) despite all the warnings that it was way too stiff and would beat the tar out of anyone who tried to ride it. I've got a little under 100 miles on it, and it's heaven, despite the fact they ain't joking. It's got to be one of the stiffest frames out there. Knowing its tendencies I set it up with 25c tires and a Terry Fly gel saddle. Even at 130psi it's a good ride. 
Interestingly, the only modern bike I had that beat me up was my Specialized Sequoia. I put a Specialized Avatar gel saddle on it, and despite the built in compliance (read noodle-like frame), despite the Zertz shock absorbing inserts, despite the shock absorbing seat post, it left my behind bruised, literally- I mean black and blue. When I put the Fly on it, it became gentle as a cloud. So I get the feeling that maybe these 'too stiff' frames are actually bad saddles. I'm not saying the Terry Fly is the answer for everyone, but that when you find a saddle that fits your butt you're probably a lot more than half way there.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*The data*

I'm 200 lbs. and ran 110 psi this weekend but usually run 120. I've used the same saddle and wheels on my Felt F3c and it is a smoother ride. The Look is lighter and the power transfer is great but the rough roads transmit the shock more.


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

I've heard that the 555 is a stiffer ride compared to the other models. My rides really smooth... on my trainer. 

Haven't had the chance to get out on the road with it yet.


----------



## 24jg3520 (Nov 10, 2007)

The fit was done on an 2008 Madone 4.5, which was stock with a measured 80mm stem (on a trainer). I can't remember the saddle height and tip of saddle to middle of bar length which were also measured. I do remember the saddle was pushed almost all the way back on the rails but he didn't measure KOPS with a plumb bob. C-40, you guessed cycling inseam right at 80cm average measured three times and since this will be first road bike, I don't know how much saddle to bar drop I can handle. I am pretty flexible but will need to trim some of the midsection too.

So with that, will the small fit? I called several of the shops Chas mentioned above and Hi Tech has a M for a little more than the Jenson price, comes with a standard crank though (not really a big deal, but I thought the complete builds all came with compacts). Again, I appreciate all your help and hope to be riding soon. 

One more thing, say the S fits, will this beginner even notice the small changes in compenentry between the two (aksium vs equipe and 105 vs. ultegra) or should I just be happy with fit and upgrade later. Thanks again.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> I'm 200 lbs. and ran 110 psi this weekend but usually run 120. I've used the same saddle and wheels on my Felt F3c and it is a smoother ride. The Look is lighter and the power transfer is great but the rough roads transmit the shock more.


I'm not saying there's no difference in the frames, just that you may be able to ameliorate some of the drawbacks, and the two things that can do that are tires and saddle. For instance, it's not just a comfortable saddle, and I don't think I put it well. What I was trying to say is that the Felt might be fine with Saddle A, but the Look might require a different saddle, one that still correctly conforms to your anatomy, but has more cushioning. Also, you didn't mention whether you were running 23s or 25s (didn't see it, anyway). When I switched from 23s to 25s I was really surprised at how much smoother the ride was. 

But if you're dead set against the Look and don't want to play with it then get rid of it. You already have the buyer here. Maybe you'll find a bike that climbs the way you want and is a bit easier on your southern hemisphere.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

C-40 said:


> About the only difference in fit between a 2005 51cm (small) LOOK 555 and a 2008 Madone 4.5 is a 10mm shorter head tube on the LOOK. Whether that is a problem depends on how the Madone was setup when tested and how honest the seller was about it's fit. The 53cm LOOK would have a 10mm taller head tube than the Madone and require one size shorter stem.
> 
> If you were fit on an older Madone, the head tube may have been shorter than the 2008 model. Trek made quite few changes to the new bike's geometry.
> 
> ...


C-40,

Just curious I just purchased a 555 to replace my back up bike and really struggled with either going with the small or medium. I knew it would be a chore to get the fit to match my Lynskey given the geo differences but I'm pretty close. I've had to use a 105mm stem and a 20mm setback post vs. a 25mm setback post and a 110mm stem. I'm kinda opposite of the OP and prefer a compact frame, I'd hesitate to call the medium a compact at all. Based on your recs I probably should have gotten a small since I have a 81cm inseam and a 71cm BB to saddle height (I'm 5'9"), does that seem right or should I stay with themed? I'm still in my 30 day purchase window and I'm waiting on a few parts so the build isn't 100% yet. Do you think I'd have issues with saddle setback and/or too many spacers on the small? I'm using the 15mm conical spacer, and 5-10mm of spacer under the stem on the medium. Thanks. 

JR


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*facts..*

The steeper STA on the small will move the seatpost clamp forward about 9mm and the shorter head but would require either 2cm more spacer or 11 degrees more stem angle, or some combination to compensate for the head tube length difference. One size longer stem will be required.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

C-40 said:


> The steeper STA on the small will move the seatpost clamp forward about 9mm and the shorter head but would require either 2cm more spacer or 11 degrees more stem angle, or some combination to compensate for the head tube length difference. One size longer stem will be required.


9mm seems about right if not a touch farther than I had calculated (I calculated the med would need me to move the saddle 3mm forward and the small 3mm back from my position on my L3). The sticking point is the spacers, I could probably go to a less deep stem (6-7 degree vs. 8) to keep from going over 15cm plus the conical spacer. Based on your feed back I gather for every degree in drop a stem has it equates to approx 5 cm less spacer? what about reach? I can never remember the calc for that. Thanks


----------

